# MINI Open 100th Dealership - Mini of San Diego.



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The MINI USA dealer network has been growing steadily since the new MINI brand***8217;s US introduction in 2002 with 66 dealerships, and now the company is marking its 100th dealer grand opening with a celebration that will take place on December 16 at MINI of San Diego.

The new facility in San Diego is owned by Penske Automotive Group, one of MINI***8217;s long-time partners, and is the group***8217;s sixth MINI dealership in the US (22nd worldwide).

***8220;This is an important milestone for MINI USA and we are pleased to celebrate it with Penske Automotive Group and our customers in San Diego,***8221; said Jim McDowell, Vice President, MINI USA. ***8220;MINI continues to grow in the ever-changing automotive industry, and you will continue to see additional sales outlets and some exciting new vehicles as we move into 2011.***8221;

The MINI brand will continue to grow in markets where a stronger MINI presence is needed, opening stores in cities where MINI has never been before. New MINI locations will continue to open in the US with approximately 115 stores planned through the end of 2011.

San Diego is one of the top 10 car markets in the US, and MINI of San Diego is the second MINI dealership in the metropolitan area. Located in the heart of San Diego, the new facility is visible from the 163 freeway and significantly increases MINI***8217;s visibility.

***8220;MINI USA has been a valued partner of Penske Automotive Group,***8221; said George Brochick, Executive Vice President for Penske Automotive Group***8217;s Western Region. ***8220;We are excited to expand our presence with MINI in this key market, and proud that MINI of San Diego is the 100th MINI dealer in the US. With our new customer-oriented facility, MINI of San Diego looks forward to providing current MINI owners with a premium ownership experience and introducing new customers to everything that is MINI.***8221;

In addition to providing easier access to a MINI sales and service facility for customers, the new facility created 25 new jobs in the San Diego community. The sales and service facility covers nearly 28,000 square feet and 13 MINI vehicles can be displayed in the showroom.

The grand opening festivities will start at 6 PM on December 16. Representatives from both MINI USA and Penske Automotive Group will be in attendance and available for media interviews.

There will be a ribbon cutting ceremony and brief executive remarks beginning at 6:45 PM. Additional activities will include a silent auction to benefit Rady***8217;s Children***8217;s Hospital, through Mini Cares for Kids. Guests will be able to bid on a MINI roof covered with a MINI Motoring Graphic designed by graphic art students at Pratt College, along with other items which will be displayed at the event. There will also be a MINI owners club road rally prior to the event, a scavenger hunt on the dealership property, food and entertainment for guests to enjoy throughout the evening.

MINI of San Diego is located at 5202 Kearny Mesa Road, San Diego CA 92111 (Phone: 858-616-6464).

*Read more MINI News*


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tim330i said:


> The MINI USA dealer network has been growing steadily since the new MINI brand's US introduction in 2002 with 66 dealerships, and now the company is marking its 100th dealer grand opening with a celebration that will take place on December 16 at MINI of San Diego.
> 
> The new facility in San Diego is owned by Penske Automotive Group, one of MINI's long-time partners, and is the group's sixth MINI dealership in the US (22nd worldwide).
> 
> ...


I opened up Penske's 3rd MINI dealer in the US (and MINI dealer #82 in the US) in May 2007... seems like it was so long ago!

Glad that they got to be #100. :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Glad San Diego finally has a dealership. I had a 2007 Cooper S and it was beyond annoying that a city this size lacked a dealership. We've got BMW dealerships all over and the competition is great.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I just picked up MINI number four at the newest Houston dealership, Clear Lake MINI, that opened in July. It helps that I know the manager there through my cycling activities, but even without a buddy there the newest store gave me other reasons to shop there. The original dealer in town has gotten complacent, their service department is almost universally abhorred, and I just didn't want to give them anymore of my business. The second shop in town has a pretty good reputation but is just too far for me (Houston is HUGE geographically.) When Clear Lake opened, my friend says he expected them to "create a new market" rather than steal sales from the other stores, but I'm betting they are doing both. There's something about the new guy that tries harder to please.


----------

